# Disable ABS and Airbag light?



## jamzvento (Dec 1, 2005)

Alright, I've searched, but no answers.
I do not own a Mk4, I own a Mk3, with a Mk4 chassis harness, headlight to tail light. [email protected] couldn't help me, he didn't know how to do it, so maybe someone else can help.
I would really appreciate finding out how this can work for me, cause I don't have ABS, nor do I have "airbags" well I do, but only for the steering wheel, and it isn't hooked up.
Anyone?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Disable ABS and Airbag light? (jamzvento)*

Since no Mk.4s were ever sold without airbags or ABS, I would consider it unlikely that VW would have provided for the option to disable these. 
What model year is your Mk.4 stuff from?
-Uwe-


----------



## jamzvento (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

2000


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jamzvento)*

Post a auto scan or the instrument cluster and gateway data.
This is the best bet.
Or just try to subtract 6 from your gateway coding.
Example:
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00000 
So you would remove 6 and the coding would be 00001 in this case.


----------



## jamzvento (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ya I know there are stupid faults, if someone could possibly help diagnose these as well, greatly appreciated, but I'm sure a couple of them are cause of IMMO and the key isn't adapted to the cluster/ECU?
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 1J0 920 800 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V56 
Coding: 07342
Shop #: WSC 04842
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X1525749 
7 Faults Found:
01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2)
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01176 - Key
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent
01177 - Engine Control Unit
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent
01176 - Key
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066
3 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
49-00 - No Communications


_Modified by jamzvento at 2:28 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jamzvento)*

You can try changing the coding in the Gateway. In theory, coding it to 00000 should tell it that there's no Airbag, and no ABS, but I have my doubts that it will accept that. If not, recode it with 00006. Recoding it with the same value that's already in there should causes it to rebuild it's list of installed modules based on what it actually finds in the car, but I'm still skeptical whether it will ever be happy w/o Airbags and ABS.
Your Immo-related DTCs are all flagged Intermittent meaning the fault conditions that set those DTCs did not exist during the current ignition cycle when the scan was run. I would clear those and not worry about them until/unless they come back. 
-Uwe-


----------



## jamzvento (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Alright, good news. I did exactly what *dana vw tech* told me to do. It got rid of the ABS light, but the Airbag one remains. Any thoughts?
And thanks so far to those that have been helping!
[EDIT] Also... blinking emergency brake indicator? And disabling EPC?


_Modified by jamzvento at 7:16 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## jamzvento (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## ylwmeansgo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jamzvento)*

Do a search and you should find the post about codes for disabling EPC/EDL/ASR/ABS, i can't look it up cause I'm at work but I posted in the forum so I know its there, if not check the mk4 fourm search


----------

